# gallardo replica wheels 5*100, where do i find them?



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

hi, i hope you guys can help me out here, otherwise i do not know where next to go.
I have read and seen several threads where the conversation Gallardo replica wheels in 5 * 100, but i can not find any places that sell them.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3668454
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3238642
the original name is: Cassiopeia
and i know one shop, swtyres in the UK have sold them under the name "Audi Prestige M30"
http://swtyres.co.uk/
and here is some pic:
















i know that the the replica is 8 * 19 and have ET 35
some more pic:




can some one help me find out, who makes them?
or some one who knows a shop, who sells them?
all help is welcome.
sorry if there are spelling mistakes, my language is not the best because I come from Denmark in Europe.


_Modified by allan_84 at 3:35 AM 1-19-2009_


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: gallardo replica wheels 5*100, where do i find them? (allan_84)*

no one knows anything about where I can buy them?
or where I can find more info?
please help me, if you know anything?!


----------



## slip2999 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: gallardo replica wheels 5*100, where do i find them? (allan_84)*

Just saw them on oempl.us but only in 5x112. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=276
Slip


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ours are OEM. The Hartmann G5 are 5x112 also, but you might contact them about adapters..


----------

